# First REAL loaf of bread



## BenM (Jun 5, 2013)

We have messed around with Amish bread, friendship breads and a few other simple breads over time, but this was my first real go at making a loaf of bread.  I was inspired by the pastries I had in France just a few weeks ago and instead of starting with the intricate work, I thought I would start with properly making a loaf of bread.

For my first loaf, I am very impressed.  It is moist and tasty!  Courtesy of aBreaducation | Your first loaf: an Easy Loaf Bread Recipe


----------



## Katie H (Jun 5, 2013)

Looks good, Ben.  I hope you let it cool just a bit, then sliced it and slathered it with soft fresh butter.

Now...that's taste bud heaven!


----------



## BenM (Jun 5, 2013)

I did let it cool.  I actually didn't read ALL of the timing instructions when I started out.... so I finished a bit late.  11:30 to be exact.  The next morning, however, we cut it open!


----------



## Katie H (Jun 5, 2013)

Good, job still and, I hope, you're proud of your accomplishment.

I've been making all our bread products for far too many years to count and, once you get the hang of it, you'll wonder why you thought it so challenging.

I could make a meal out of fresh-from-the-oven bread.


----------



## chopper (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice loaf Ben!  I have made bread since I was a child, and it is a skill that is passed on from generation to generation in our family.  My oldest grandson is seven, and will need to get a lesson soon.  Enjoy your bread baking, and don't be afraid to step out of your box and try some other flours too.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 5, 2013)

Very nice Ben.  She's a beauty!  Congratulations.


----------



## Zereh (Jun 5, 2013)

Looks great, BenM! Nice link too, I'm off take a better looksee around that place. =)


----------



## Roll_Bones (Dec 7, 2013)

I am jealous of those who can bake.  I can cook, but I would never claim to be a pastry chef or baker.
Nice job Ben.


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 8, 2013)

I love baking .. most always pretty successful but darned sure still have a lot to learn.  Now decorating things like cookies and cakes .. not gonna happen !


----------



## bakechef (Dec 8, 2013)

baking is excellent for control freaks.  I get to micro manage each step of the recipe and I'm rewarded with perfection, or near perfection almost every time!


----------



## Addie (Dec 9, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> I love baking .. most always pretty successful but darned sure still have a lot to learn.  Now decorating things like cookies and cakes .. not gonna happen !





I am actually afraid of my pastry bag. I have all the tips and everything necessary. One more thing I need to conquer.


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 9, 2013)

Addie said:


> I am actually afraid of my pastry bag.



Don't take your eyes off them, they bite.


----------



## Addie (Dec 9, 2013)

FrankZ said:


> Don't take your eyes off them, they bite.



I know what the problem is. I hate the waste of what is not squeezed out. I hate waste of any kind. I really need to get over it.

Well, the pie is finally in the oven. Just have to wait until it is halfway done for the second egg wash. With what pie crust was left over, I cut out tiny Christmas trees and placed them around the edge.


----------



## bakechef (Dec 9, 2013)

Addie said:


> I know what the problem is. I hate the waste of what is not squeezed out. I hate waste of any kind. I really need to get over it.
> 
> Well, the pie is finally in the oven. Just have to wait until it is halfway done for the second egg wash. With what pie crust was left over, I cut out tiny Christmas trees and placed them around the edge.



All you need to do is run a bench scraper down the bag while it's on a flat surface, you'll be amazed how well that works!


----------



## Addie (Dec 9, 2013)

bakechef said:


> All you need to do is run a bench scraper down the bag while it's on a flat surface, you'll be amazed how well that works!



Thank you. I have one of them and use for so many things.


----------



## bakechef (Dec 9, 2013)

Addie said:


> Thank you. I have one of them and use for so many things.



Aren't they great?  I wouldn't be without them, I have both metal and plastic!


----------



## Addie (Dec 9, 2013)

bakechef said:


> Aren't they great?  I wouldn't be without them, I have both metal and plastic!



I have had mine since the 80's. When I am cleaning my counters and there is something stuck that a wet sponge just won't work, I grab my bench scraper. Cleans the counter right down to the bare. Although I have rubber spatulas, I want to get a rounded edge hand held bowl scraper. Those really clean the bowl right down to clean.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 9, 2013)

bakechef said:


> Aren't they great?  I wouldn't be without them, I have both metal and plastic!



I use my metal one for squeezing the last out of the toothpaste.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 9, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I use my metal one for squeezing the last out of the toothpaste.



Now this is a great idea!  I love my bench scraper, but would never have thought to use it on toothpaste!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 9, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I use my metal one for squeezing the last out of the toothpaste.



I just drag the tube over the edge of the vanity top.  Same principle, no tools required.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 9, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> I just drag the tube over the edge of the vanity top.  Same principle, no tools required.



I like tools.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 9, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> I just drag the tube over the edge of the vanity top.  Same principle, no tools required.



Some of us are tool-users...


----------



## Addie (Dec 10, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I use my metal one for squeezing the last out of the toothpaste.



I us my rolling pin to get the last drop out of my tube of medicine. The I cut it open right down the middle and scrape out the rest.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 10, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Some of us are tool-users...



If you think about it, the edge of the vanity counter top that I use is a tool.  It just happens to be right there where I brush my teeth so I don't have to go get a different tool to do the job.


----------



## bakechef (Dec 10, 2013)

I think that this just might be the perfect excuse to have a rolling pin in the bathroom!


----------



## Addie (Dec 10, 2013)

bakechef said:


> I think that this just might be the perfect excuse to have a rolling pin in the bathroom!



I keep my tube of medicine. on my nightstand. When I think I have gotten the very last drop out of it, I get the rolling pin and roll it across the tube on the kitchen counter. I can get a good 10-15 more applications out of it. Then I cut it in half, open each half and get even more. At $105.00 per tube, I make sure I get every last drop. And in the winter I can use two, sometimes three tubes a month. I may not have to pay for it, but that doesn't mean I don't understand the cost.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 10, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> If you think about it, the edge of the vanity counter top that I use is a tool.  It just happens to be right there where I brush my teeth so I don't have to go get a different tool to do the job.



That's just too logical for me


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 10, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> If you think about it, the edge of the vanity counter top that I use is a tool.  It just happens to be right there where I brush my teeth so I don't have to go get a different tool to do the job.



This from the guy who stores his Kitchenaid above the commode.  

I checked out our vanity counter, no sharp edges on which to squeeze the toothpaste.  I'm going for the bench scraper.  Second in command is the rolling pin.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 10, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> This from the guy who stores his Kitchenaid above the commode.
> *
> It's not above the commode.  It's in a cabinet across the room.
> *
> ...



Bench scrapers and rolling pins would work but you should really look into an old style ringer washer.  It's ideal for squeezing the last drop of toothpaste out of any tube.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 10, 2013)

A wringer washer...yup, that would work!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 10, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Bench scrapers and rolling pins would work but you should really look into an old style ringer washer.  It's ideal for squeezing the last drop of toothpaste out of any tube.



Oh sure. Embed your disclaimer in my post so no one sees it!

I distinctly remember someone's commode being smashed by a Kitchenaid falling on it, by the name of AndyM.  It may have been another AndyM.  It was truly a legendary tale!

I don't have room for a ringer washer in our bathroom


----------

